# Anyone with Lowrance H2O color GPS units?



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Looked at one today. Much cheaper than a comparable Garmin (76CX). Any experience with this unit or the monocrome unit?


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I own an iFinder PHD which is basically the same thing but it has MP3 capabilities (which I don't use).
So far, it does everthing I want it to. I just picked up the instructional video and another accessory from Joel (NEMichsportsman). I'll let you know if it's worth getting (the video that is).


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

I got one about a year ago, Installed a Navionics Gold chip to update the base map, and its done all I've needed it for. Recently ordered the Lakemaster Pro chip for it to use on the smaller inland lakes and rivers. Both chips also work in my 337C DF, so its a win win in my book.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the H2OC and the lake masterpro chip - Not an expert but the unit 
does what I need. Next month we will try to get some fishing in with it.


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

I have the Lowrance I Finder Hunt C and chose it because it had most or more of the features of an en Equivilent Garmin for less money. So far so good after using it for about 4 months with the Map Create 6 topo maps.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I said I didn't use the MP3 portion of my iFinder Phd. Well, I have an instruction CD on turkey calls and today I loaded the tracts onto the MMC chip. Now, when I'm in the woods, I can put an earpiece in and listen to the different calls for instructional help. That's a pretty cool feature when you're learning how to do the callls.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I ended up getting the H2Oc and the Navionics chip that has Michigan... Ohio... Indiana... Illinios... and most of the New England states on it... as well as Lake Erie and St. Clair area. So far it's been cool... but it seems to be a little "off." For instance... on the Muskegon River (hardy pond) which does NOT change it's course over time... it showed me on LAND when I know for a fact the pike we were catching at the time were in the WATER. Is there a way to correct this??


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

I have an H2O color and mine does the same as yours....it will indicate I am on land when I am IN the water. I, too wondered about a correction. Same for roads...driving in a field...when not really.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

In the back of your manual there is a MapFix grid-shift option.... you can "move" the map to correlate to actual earth a bit better... I just left mine , they are all "off" a lil bit.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

It seems to me that they are really off on the inland lakes and rivers, but on major bodies of water such as the Detroit River and LSC they are more accurate. Am I wrong in this analysis? I got mine last winter, and I like it so far for the fishing. I have the Navionics chip, and it works very well. 

MDH


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I agree that there is error...

Let us know how the instructional DVD works and i might have to pick it up to get a little more aquainted with my Low H20 C.

-LD


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> In the back of your manual there is a MapFix grid-shift option.... you can "move" the map to correlate to actual earth a bit better... I just left mine , they are all "off" a lil bit.


IF you do a grid-shift they are spot on........

RTFM!!!


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

Finally jumped in and bought a H20c shipped aboot 2wks ago and took about 3 nights for this coot to figure out how to get the Mapcreate 7 to work with Vista premium. Can't wait to fill in the blanks this weekend between all the "ginger ale" at Troutarama.
I think it's going to be a real pain shutting down virus protection every time I try to load updates back into the computer. Freedom maps and Navionics probably don't have this issue. ?


----------

